# Best Laptop for ECE Engineering student in range of 40K



## nixhead (Jul 25, 2011)

As the title tells please suggest a laptop having good specification suitable for an ECE engineering student which caters basic needs and also support ECE software like MATLAB.


----------



## amirajdhawan (Jul 25, 2011)

Check out acer 5750, heavy duty, cheapest by performance. Is you play games go for 5750g as it's got a better graphics card. I think core i5 should be enough with d 4 gb ram for matlab.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 25, 2011)

amirajdhawan said:


> Check out acer 5750, heavy duty, cheapest by performance. Is you play games go for 5750g as it's got a better graphics card. I think core i5 should be enough with d 4 gb ram for matlab.



As an ECE student you'll only be using simple matlab programs. Even an older generation core i3 380M with 2GB ram is more than sufficient. And yes, the acer 5750 looks a very good bet. You can also check the lenovo 570 series, the dell inspiron 14r or 15r for peace of mind with completecover.

Whats your budget?


----------



## nixhead (Jul 25, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> As an ECE student you'll only be using simple matlab programs. Even an older generation core i3 380M with 2GB ram is more than sufficient. And yes, the acer 5750 looks a very good bet. You can also check the lenovo 570 series, the dell inspiron 14r or 15r for peace of mind with completecover.
> 
> Whats your budget?



My Budget is 40K


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 25, 2011)

Then you have a good range of choices. Are you like going to spend the 40k on lap itself or is it like you can settle with a less pricey lap and spend the savings on peripherals like a headphone or speakers?

Would you be planning to play games on this lap? if yes, which ones?


----------



## nixhead (Jul 25, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> Then you have a good range of choices. Are you like going to spend the 40k on lap itself or is it like you can settle with a less pricey lap and spend the savings on peripherals like a headphone or speakers?
> 
> Would you be planning to play games on this lap? if yes, which ones?



Yeah small accessories like headphone I can manage. I am going for best deal in 40000. So please suggest.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 25, 2011)

nixhead said:


> Yeah small accessories like headphone I can manage. I am going for best deal in 40000. So please suggest.



I'd suggest you to go with the inspiron 14R at close to 37k. the reason i'm recommending is because the peace of mind that comes with completecover is immense. i have personally dealt with dell a number of times over completecover complaints for my friends, and i'm really impressed..

But if you want better value look at that acer model mentioned earlier. or the hp 3015tx at 40k which is an absolute steal of a deal. but then since you are not much into games, i'll recommend the dell at  the end of the day.

Its pricey, the dell. but trust me, I'll be willing to pay that kind of money for peace of mind


----------

